# Welches Ram-Kit?



## TheJumper0 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Ram-Kit, welches nur zum Benchen genutzt werden soll!

Da ich inzwischen diverse Grafikkarten hier bei mir habe, ist es jetzt mal an der Zeit richtig einzusteigen 

Wäre super wenn ihr mir etwas empfehlen könntet.


Danke schonmal!


----------



## crazzzy85 (19. Dezember 2012)

hi, du solltest noch bekannt geben ob es sich um DDR3 oder DDR2 Speicher handelt die du suchst... und um 2D oder 3D zu benchen? Evtl noch welche CPU du nutzt wäre auch ganz gut zuwissen. Wenn es DDR3 ist kann ich dir PSC Chips sowie BBSE empfehlen.


----------



## TheJumper0 (19. Dezember 2012)

Da hast du natürlich recht 

Es geht um DDR3, benchen will ich zu 90% 3D. Cpu ist ein i7 3770K bzw ein i5 3570K.


----------



## crazzzy85 (19. Dezember 2012)

wenn du es hauptsächlich beim 3D benchen halten möchtest kannst dir mal die Gskill Trident X 2400 9-11-11 im 2x4GB kit anschauen.  Kosten knapp 100 € und sind ein guter Mittelweg. Habe selber ein kit und das macht 2600 10-12-12. So hast im 3D und auch 2D was ganz vernünftiges.


----------



## TheJumper0 (19. Dezember 2012)

Mhm ich hab jetzt nur 1x8 Gb und 4x4 Gb gefunden. Gibts den nichtmehr als 2x4 ?

G Skill Trident X 2400 9 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DumBaz (19. Dezember 2012)

Hey

Ich glaube du suchst den hier

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-19200U CL9-11-11-31 (DDR3-2400)


----------



## crazzzy85 (19. Dezember 2012)

DumBaz schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Ich glaube du suchst den hier
> 
> G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-19200U CL9-11-11-31 (DDR3-2400)



danke genau die meine ich. mit dem Handy ist das verlinken immer recht schlecht


----------



## TheJumper0 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ah vielen Dank euch 2 

Ich hätte mal genaue hinschauen sollen ^^

Ok dann werden die bestellt Gibts noch irgendwas wichiges zu beachten?


----------



## crazzzy85 (19. Dezember 2012)

eigentlich nix wenn die Speicher hast einbauen und sehen was so hin bekommst. die vertragen auch gut Spannung also 1,8 VDimm @ air keine Bedenken


----------



## Jogibär (19. Dezember 2012)

gelöscht


----------



## TheJumper0 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ok danke 

Also einfach manuell die Werte eingeben und dann mehr Spannung?
Die werden eh auf den Benchtable geschnallt und bekommen nen Lüfter drüber


----------



## crazzzy85 (19. Dezember 2012)

was wird denn für ein mobo zum Einsatz kommen ? dann kann ich dir grob ein paar Werte sagen


----------



## TheJumper0 (19. Dezember 2012)

Gigabyte UD3H


----------



## Vaykir (19. Dezember 2012)

dann dürften die werte von stefan sogar ziemlich genau werden 

ps: meine trident laufen übrigens nicht mal 2450mhz... kommt also auch hier wieder bissle auf glück an.


----------



## crazzzy85 (19. Dezember 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> dann dürften die werte von stefan sogar ziemlich genau werden



naja fast da ich immo nur das Up5 und Up7 habe  ich werde heute Abend hier nen Screenshot mit den Subtimings etc. Posten dann hast was zum Vergleichen ^^

Ps. Sandro welches kit hast genau das welches ich ihm empfohlen habe ?


----------



## Vaykir (19. Dezember 2012)

ne, ich hab das 10-12-12-31.


----------



## crazzzy85 (19. Dezember 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ne, ich hab das 10-12-12-31.



das ist auch nicht so toll hatte ich auch zum testen. Das 9-11-11 sind Samsung Chips und in der Regel ein Recht guter bin. Meins ist selektiert und macht auch 10-12-12 @2800 mit harten subs. Aber 2600+ mit 10-12-12 sollte fast jedes von den Kits machen


----------



## TheJumper0 (19. Dezember 2012)

Wird eh ein bisschen dauern bis das Kit da ist 

Bin jetzt erstmal ne Woche im Urlaub und dann wird bestellt 

Aber danke


----------



## Vaykir (19. Dezember 2012)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> das ist auch nicht so toll hatte ich auch zum testen. Das 9-11-11 sind Samsung Chips und in der Regel ein Recht guter bin. Meins ist selektiert und macht auch 10-12-12 @2800 mit harten subs. Aber 2600+ mit 10-12-12 sollte fast jedes von den Kits machen


 
spielt bei mir fast keine rolle wie die timings sind. kaum geht die mhz hoch kackt der mist ab.


----------



## crazzzy85 (19. Dezember 2012)

das liegt nicht an den timings sondern an den Chips die drauf sind. vermute es sind billige hynix


----------



## Moose83 (19. Dezember 2012)

Oder sein IMC aufm 3770K ist nix wert


----------



## Vaykir (19. Dezember 2012)

angeblich sind PSC drauf.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Dezember 2012)

Dir nützen aber mehr wie 2600 nur etwas, wenn der IMC deiner CPU das überhaupt kann


----------



## Vaykir (19. Dezember 2012)

das stimmt, hab aber keine möglichkeit, das jetzt zu testen


----------



## crazzzy85 (19. Dezember 2012)

allerdings sollten die aber dann zu mindest bis 2300 mit recht straffen latenzen laufen egal wie schlecht der imc ist. zb 7-11-7 @ 2200+


----------



## Don_Dan (19. Dezember 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ne, ich hab das 10-12-12-31.


 


Vaykir schrieb:


> angeblich sind PSC drauf.


 
Wenn das ein Retail Kit ist sind das sehr wahrscheinlich ebenfalls Samsung, aber andere als auf den 2400 CL9 Kits. Letztere sind übrigens momentan wirklich eine gute Wahl zum Benchen.


----------



## Vaykir (19. Dezember 2012)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Retail Kit ist sind das sehr wahrscheinlich ebenfalls Samsung, aber andere als auf den 2400 CL9 Kits. Letztere sind übrigens momentan wirklich eine gute Wahl zum Benchen.


 
joar nur leider futtert mir das studium den letzten penny aussa hose


----------



## Don_Dan (20. Dezember 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> joar nur leider futtert mir das studium den letzten penny aussa hose


 
Wem sagst du das...


----------



## TheJumper0 (4. Januar 2013)

So der Ram kam heute an 

Werde gleich mal testen was er so läuft!


----------

